# Blue Dream and Grape Ape 6 weeks in flower



## trichnut

I thought i could wait till just befor harvest to take some shots but i couldn't contain myself.  here are some Grape Apes at day 45 of flower (first 5)
Blue Dreams (last 7)


----------



## nvthis

Nice job bro. The GA looks classic!


----------



## Relentless999

nice man!

Is that grape ape kyle kushmans?
I recently got a clone of kyle kushmans grape ape. Ive had ga before and always loved the rock hard dense nugz, the flavor, and potency..

Whats the temp at?

thanks!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

WOW...

Those look STUNNING!  I can't wait to see them finish up even more....  Killer grow, bud...:aok:

Peace!


----------



## nvthis

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice man!
> 
> Is that grape ape kyle kushmans?
> I recently got a clone of kyle kushmans grape ape. Ive had ga before and always loved the rock hard dense nugz, the flavor, and potency..
> 
> Whats the temp at?
> 
> thanks!


 
They look to me to be just the club cut GA... You are right on about the hard nugs, smell and flavor but the cut I grew wasn't much on potency. I still liked the high though. It was definitely headed in the right direction. You got KK's cut? Where'd ya get that from???? I have had my eye out and ear to the ground for it, but have yet to come acrossed it...


----------



## trichnut

I got the grape ape from a friend. Don't know to much history on the strain.
Being that it's winter the temps do get a little chilly between 70-75 during day and 55-65 at night.  The nugs are unnaturaly dense even the lowest nug is a little rock.  Iv been under the pression that this strain has great weight, color, flavor, fast short grow and flower times. but lacks the killer high. This is why iv got the blue dream going, she never fails to get the job done.  The only problem with the dream is that after you smoke it, most other weed just doesn't get you high.


----------

